# Friend's Specialized was stolen - need serial number help



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

My friend's new 2007 Roubaix was stolen the other night from her garage (I don't know the details of exactly how). She doesn't have the serial number on the receipt. She bought the bike out of statet while on vacation on a whim. Does the dealer keep track of serial numbers? By chance, do Specialized dealers have a network that keeps track of serial numbers, so that maybe she can walk into any Specialized dealer to get the info?

While writing this, I just remember that I think Specialized includes registration paperwork to register the bike with Specialized. If so, I highly doubt she did that.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

There is no network. The best bet is to call that store directly. The shop I worked at had a computer database with the serial numbers....that is if the guy working the register took the time to enter them.

Another realistic note....the serial number will most likely not do any good. I don't think that police recover any bikes that are stolen. You don't need a serial number to file an insurance claim. That is probably her only recourse at this point.

Brian
TheRoadBike.com


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting. I found a Specialized Mountain bike on the side of the road yesterday. I want to return it to its owner. And all I have is the serial number to go on. It was found about 3 hours from where I live as my wife and I were headed back from a little weekend trip. I'm guessing it fell off a bike rack and the owner didn't notice. I'll be contacting Specialized tomorrow to at least see if I can find the dealer it was shipped to and then go from there.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Calling Specialized is a good move. They do have a registration database. If the owner of the bike registered with Specialized, they may be able to arrange a return. It is nice to see that good citizens are still out there.

Brian
ThRoadBike.com


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> I'll be contacting Specialized tomorrow to at least see if I can find the dealer it was shipped to and then go from there.


That's unfortunate that someone would lose their bike and not know it (easy to happen, I'm sure). I'm also curious if Specialized could help you find to which dealer shipped they shipped that bike. Then you could go to the dealer and possibly find the owner. Let us know what you find out and if you're able to get the bike back to the owner. Good for you! :thumbsup: There is hope for our society.

On a related note, a coworker accidentally left is very nice digital camera on a subway in Japan. He went to a station that night, and someone turned it it! They immediately forwarded the camera to the station where he was inquiring about it. Nice! I wish the US were more like that....but you're certainly trying! :thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I contacted Specialized today and spoke to a Customer Service rep who was going to go to work for me on this. He called my cell phone this afternoon but I was mowing the lawn. =( So I called him and I think he was gone for the day. I'm interested to know what he found out! I'll post the updates here as soon as I hear something.


----------

